# London es kornyeke



## gabics27 (2007 Május 3)

Lassuk van e jelen ezen a forumon valaki aki Londonban lakik? 

udv
gabi


----------



## Melitta (2007 Május 3)

Ha a canadai Londonra gondoltal akkor en laktam 2 evet.
Csocso bacsi ,Magdi, Erzsi es meg jo sokan.


----------



## gabics27 (2007 Május 11)

*london, ontario*

Arra gondoltam, de azert latom megnezte egy par kivancsi ember a topicot, de nem tetszet senkinek.
udv


----------



## gabics27 (2007 Július 6)

*Web cim*

Itt van a web cim ahol a londoni magyarokrol lehet megtudni milyen rendezvenyeket vagy programokat ajanl az itteni kozoseg:

http://ca.geocities.com/londoni_magyarok/


----------



## s_999 (2007 Augusztus 1)

*Ku*

WAw


----------



## Ditta (2007 Augusztus 3)

Koszonom hogy betetted errol nem is tudtam


----------



## Janika911 (2009 Május 1)

En nemreg jottem ide le, Londonba mert itt elnek a szuleim, es testverem itt jar foiskolara, de asszem megyek is vissza Ottawaba hamarosan.


----------



## gabics27 (2009 Május 31)

Junius 20-an lesz megtartva az apak napi unnepseg, a london melletti Nilestownban levo lengyel parkban. Szinte egesz napos elfoglaltsagokkal: magyaros etelek, tabori mise, foci mecs, meg egy kis tanc piheneskent delutanra.
Szeretettel var mindenkit a londoni kozoseg
udv


----------



## Janika911 (2009 Június 17)

Erre lehet megyunk, A iwiw-en is jott valami ertesito.



gabics27 írta:


> Junius 20-an lesz megtartva az apak napi unnepseg, a london melletti Nilestownban levo lengyel parkban. Szinte egesz napos elfoglaltsagokkal: magyaros etelek, tabori mise, foci mecs, meg egy kis tanc piheneskent delutanra.
> Szeretettel var mindenkit a londoni kozoseg
> udv


----------



## gabics27 (2009 November 3)

2009 November 14-én Katalin Bált rendez a Londoni magyar klub amelyre szeretettel meghivja Önt, csaladját és barátait. A helyszin a London-i Lengyel Veterán Hall lesz.


----------



## Művésznő11 (2011 Február 21)

Hahó! Látogatja még valaki ezt a topicot? Londoni magyarok elérhetőségéről tudna valaki felvilágosítást adni?


----------



## robizsuzsi (2011 Április 3)

*ennn*



gabics27 írta:


> Lassuk van e jelen ezen a forumon valaki aki Londonban lakik?
> 
> udv
> gabi


 hello en nem reg koltoztem ide londonba baratot az az keresek tarsat setalni meg dumalni semmi sex..


----------



## Művésznő11 (2011 Április 3)

robizsuzsi írta:


> hello en nem reg koltoztem ide londonba baratot az az keresek tarsat setalni meg dumalni semmi sex..



Szia robizsuzsi!

En husvet hetfon utazom Magyarorszagrol, Pecsrol Londonba egy baratnomet meglatogatni. Szivesen lennek tars setalashoz, dumalashoz. Ha van kedved, keressuk meg egymast.

Udv: Jucus


----------



## Pandora's Box (2013 December 11)

*Elzárták az asztmás gyerek inhalátorát, meghalt*
2013. december 10., kedd 20:09​*Straffordville, ON*

Asztmás gyermekekért lobbizik egy Ontarió tartománybeli szülő, miután elvesztette 12 éves fiát. Célja, hogy ne ismétlődjön meg a tragédia.
Ryan Gibbonsnak tavaly októberben asztmarohama volt, de mivel inhalátora az iskolaigazgató irodájába volt zárva, nem tudták megmenteni. Anyja, Sandra Gibbons a mai napig nem tudja pontosan, hogyan halt meg a fia. Ryan valószínűleg jelezte, hogy rosszul van, így társai elkísérték az igazgatói irodához, de mire odaért, már elvesztette az eszméletét.

A kanadai iskolában ugyanis az a szabály, hogy az inhalátorokat a gyerekektől elzárva kell tartani. Ha egy beteg tanuló mégis magával viszi gyógyszerét, azt a tanárok elkobozzák. Ezután a gyerek haza sem viheti, a szülőknek külön be kell menniük az inhalátorért, mondja a halott fiú anyja a CBC-nek.

Sandra Gibbons petíciót indított, és a kormány segítségét várja. Azt akarja elérni, hogy az iskolák egységes tervet készítsenek arra vonatkozóan, vész esetén hogyan kezelik az asztmás gyerekeket. Tervei szerint a gyerekek inhalátort is tarthatnának táskájukban, de azért lenne egy pótinhalátor, például az igazgatói irodában. Liz Sandals oktatási miniszter támogatná az ötletet

*Forrás:*

- http://index.hu/kulfold/2013/12/10/inhalatort_kovetelnek_a_kanadai_asztmas_gyerekek/

- http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...s-with-asthma-carry-inhalers/article15820063/

- http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2013/12/10/robyn-urback-the-school-does-not-know-best/

- http://www.thespec.com/news-story/4258885-child-s-asthma-death-may-give-push-to-law-change/


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 15)

"*Itt van az ösz, itt van ujra*"​
http://magyar-irodalom.elte.hu/sulinet/igyjo/setup/portrek/petofi/ittvanaz.htm


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 15)

*Maurice Chapman walkway, London, ON*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 16)

*Napkelte London, ON városában.*
KÜLÖN Beka Holt kérésére!



​


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Október 16)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, csodaszépek a fényképeid Kedves Pandora's Box!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 17)

A Niagara vízesés (próbakép)

[HIDE-THANKS]






[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 18)

Látkép ma (2015.10.18) reggel

[HIDE-THANKS]
DSC00019_Canadahun.jpg


 [/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Október 18)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Látkép ma (2015.10.18) reggel
> 
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****



Nagyon hideg volt? Szép ezüstös minden.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 18)

Beka Holt írta:


> Nagyon hideg volt? Szép ezüstös minden.




Kedves Beka,

Érdekes összehasonlítani a tájat, a napokkal ezelött küldött színekkel...

Idöjárás követése ITT:
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/ontario/london

+1 C van most, szélcsendes idö, eddig esett a hó, de már olvad... 
Szerintem nem lesz tartós a hó...

Köszönöm, hogy "Tetszik"-et küldött !

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 18)

*Csankovszky Jóskáról - élt 1953.08.18 - 2008.04.24*​Tisztelt olvasóm,
​Egyszer volt, hol nem volt egy *TISZTESSÉGES, MAGYAR EMBER!*
Megingathatatlan hittel a szorgalom és erkölcsös élet iránt!
​A neve: Csankovszky József, közismertebb néven: A *Csankovszky Jóska*.

....folytatom...​
[HIDE-THANKS]
Élete másokkal össze nem hasonlítható. Egy igazi hösként menekült
Nagyváradról Magyarországra és szintén áldozatos módon mentette a
családját is elöször Magyarországra, majd egy idö után következett
a vágyott "végcél": Kanada.
​A közeli St. Thomas-ban (már megszünt Ford-összeszerelö üzemben) dolgozott,
ameddig ki nem derült, hogy rákos lett. Kedves olvasóm rosszul gondolja,
ha azt hiszi, hogy Jóska "leállt". Csak hosszú biztatásra ment el az orvoshoz,
aki egy legyintéssel intézte el az akkor már egyértelmü jeleket.
A Jóska minden jel ellenére folytatta a szinte "örült vágtát", éjt nappallá
téve, a Ford-szereldében és otthon is EGYETLEN SZÜNNAP NÉLKÜL, miközben a rák
terjedt a testében, szó szerint (egy kis orvosi felelötlenséggel)
halálra dolgozta magát!!!
​És most álljon itt egy jellemzö példa a Jóska "viszonyáról" másokkal:
​Ülünk a nappaliban, a ház elött megáll egy fehér autó (van - kisteher autó),
székely-magyar rovásírás a hátulján, "valaki", nem láttam, hogy ki, bekiált a Jóskának:
​- _Jóska, add kölcsön a létrádat!_
- _Ne is kérdezd, csak vidd... _hát ILYEN ember volt a Jóska...
​Kedves olvasóm, London-városában MINDEN EMBER TUDTA, hogy a Jóska rákos beteg,
de, mint ebben az esetben sem, így most sem kérdezte a "létrás" látogató, hogy:
​- Jóska, kedves barátom, HOGY VAGY... és legalább egy kézfogás...
​Tehát így esett, hogy miközben a Jóska haldoklott, még póbált valamit tenni
a "leépülö" londoni magyar közösségért mint a "London & District
Hungarian Canadian Club"-elnöke.
​*Széljegyzet:*
A Jóska 2008-ban halt meg azóta sem kért senki tölem egyetlen centet sem, hogy
folytatódjon a tagságom... igaz, nincs is miért fizetnem... :-(
​Ne menjünk "köröket" és mondjuk ki, a Csankovszky Jóska egy összekötö személyiség volt
és NEM elválasztó, szétziláló személyiség volt... és azért "csak" volt,
mert mikor elkezdödött a valódi gyógykezelés, már túl késö volt a gyógyuláshoz.
​...és végül a sommás megállapítás:
​- A Jóska példás szorgalommal és tisztességgel élte le az életet!!!
- a Jóska a szó *MINDEN ÉRTELMÉBEN halálra dolgozta magát!*
- *Számomra megtiszteltetés volt ismerni a Jóskát!!!*
​Végül egy pillanat felidézése a ravatalozóban: (a Jóska koporsója a bejárattól
balra, a fal mellet volt.
​Nagyjából 80 ember jelent meg, (ez csak becslés) élénk társalgás rég nem látott
emberek között, majd a távozáskor hallom ezt a mondatot:
​-_ ...NA DE HOL VOLT A Jóska ???_
​Ez így történt, *Ezek MIND, MI VAGYUNK !*
​- Jóska, nyugodj békében!
- Szeretettel, tisztelettel emlékszem rád!
​- idézet a Jóskától: "_nagyon szomorú, hogy ilyen késön ismertük meg egymást..._"
- "_Jóska, kérlek várj rám, ott folytatjuk, ahol abbahagytuk!"_
​Évente egyszer-kétszer kimegyek a St Peter-temetöbe és "beszélgetünk"...
és ez jó, *és ez nagyon jóóó...!*
​Pandora's Box[/HIDE-THANKS]

[HIDE-THANKS]
DSC00030 - Canadahun.JPG
DSC00033 - Canadahun.JPG
DSC00036 - felrat.jpg [/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Október 18)

Pandora's Box írta:


> *Csankovszky Jóskáról - élt 1953.08.18 - 2008.04.24*​
> Tisztelt olvasóm,
> 
> Egyszer volt, hol nem volt egy *TISZTESSÉGES, MAGYAR EMBER!*
> ...



Részvétem! 
Korán ment el. 
Nyújtson vigaszt, hogy amíg van aki emlékszik rá addig nem élt hiába!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 18)

Maurice Chapman walkway London, ON - TÉLEN
KÜLÖN Beka Holt "követelésére" ​


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Október 18)

Bizony bizony, ez a Beka ilyen követelőző 
Köszönöm a képeket!  Irigykedés továbbra is van, remélem télen majd tudom viszonozni. Csak legyen hóóóóóóóóó


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 19)

*Ma szavaztam... *
(nem elöször)...és eszembe jutott, 
hogyan értem el ezt a jogot... 
...hosszú volt az "út" idáig!​
Folytatom....

[HIDE-THANKS]
Akkor még Kanada Területileg Illetékes Fökonzulátusán, Bécs-városában intézték a Magyarországról érkezö bevándorlási kérelmeket, ott is bírálták el. Több, mint 1.5 év és egy interview után kezemben volt a bevándorló vízum...ami ezután jött, az "maga" a történelem, ami nem minden tanulság nélkül való volt...egyszer megérne egy "misét" ez is...

Az állampolgári eskü után úgy döntöttem, hogy... 

"Hadd látom, úgymond, mennyit ér
az Ontárió-tartomány..."

Tudom-tudom, kicsit ki-nyakatekertem a Walesi bárdokat", 
de ez volt az elsö "felfedezésem, mint egy IGAZI KANADAI ...!!!... 
Semmit sem tudtam még e "földröl" találomra kiválasztottam Rock Glen-t.
Az esküröl és a kirándulásról itt jönnek a képek.
A minöségükröl tudni kell, hogy az eskü elött vettem az elsö fényképezögépemet,
szóval volt mit tanulnom 
[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 19)

*Kanadai állapolgársági eskü és bizonyítvány képei*​
[HIDE-THANKS]

Csatolás megtekintése 1394060 Csatolás megtekintése 1394061
Csatolás megtekintése 1394062 Csatolás megtekintése 1394063

[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 19)

*Rock Glen, ON*
Elsö kirándulásom, mint IGAZI KANADAI...!!!...​
[HIDE-THANKS]


 

 

 

 

 

​[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 20)

*Holegballonok London, ON folott*
Archive kepek!​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 21)

*További, tervezett levél-témák....*​
Saját képeslapok, amiket a helyszínen vásároltam... "ízelítésként"...


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 24)

*Filmfeltöltés
*(próba)​
[HIDE-THANKS]
http://data.hu/get/9199031/Niagara.rar
[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 24)

*CROP-képek, Rose Garden, London, ON* 
(nagyíthatók)​
*CROP* jelentése: kivágott (kép)
Ez esetben a képeket felnagyítottam 100%-ra, és CSAK azt részét mutattam meg, ami a kép "tárgya".

[HIDE-THANKS]
http://data.hu/get/9181473/IMG_0003_CROP_-_Canadahun.JPG
http://data.hu/get/9181472/IMG_0007_CROP_-_Canadahun.JPG
http://data.hu/get/9181471/IMG_0008_CROP_-_Canadahun.JPG
http://data.hu/get/9181469/IMG_0020_CROP_-_Canadahun.JPG
http://data.hu/get/9181467/IMG_0021_CROP_-_Canadahun.JPG
http://data.hu/get/9181474/IMG_0023_CROP_-_Canadahun.JPG
http://data.hu/get/9181468/IMG_0024_CROP_-_Canadahun.JPG
http://data.hu/get/9181475/IMG_0025_CROP_-_Canadahun.JPG
http://data.hu/get/9181470/IMG_0026_CROP_Contrast_-_Canadahun.JPG
[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Október 24)

Havas séta

[HIDE-THANKS]





[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 6)

*Egy újabb, 11-ik kanadai tartomány lehet?*​
Hölgyek, urak,
Tegnap este olvastam egy "majdnem" hírt, és úgy gondoltam, hogy megosztom Önökkel.
Ezek a hirek szerintem, csak nekem újak, de meglepödtem...
A cikkek ANGOL nyelven íródtak.

*Azoknak, akik nem értenek angolul, itt arról van szó, hogy LEHET, hogy ezek a szigetek csatlakoznak Kanadához, mint annak 11-ik tartománya...*


Does Turks and Caicos even want to join Canada? We sent a reporter to find out
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...-send-a-reporter-to-find-out/article19045062/

Turks and Caicos premier 'not closing the door' on Canadians' Caribbean dreams
http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/turk...-door-on-canadians-caribbean-dreams-1.1838466

Turks and Caicos: A Caribbean paradise for Canada?
---------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.torontosun.com/2014/05/29/turks-and-caicos-a-caribbean-paradise-for-canada

*Canada needs a Hawaii’*: 
Conservative MP pushing for Turks and Caicos to become 11th province as island’s premier visits Ottawa
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...1th-province-as-islands-premier-visits-ottawa

Turks and Caicos ‘marriage’ with Canada would be good for business: Tory MP
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://globalnews.ca/news/1354446/t...th-canada-would-be-good-for-business-tory-mp/

*...és egy friss hír itt:*

Turks And Caicos As Canada's 11th Province? NDP May Debate Idea
Updated:* 04/05/2016* 10:59 pm EDT
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/0...canada-province-ndp-convention_n_9618454.html

*...és most megmutatom, hogy tegnap este mivel "múlattam" az idöt:*

http://maps.google.ca/ ... majd beirni, hogy: 
*Turks and Caicos Islands* .... majd, a következö kattintás elött TESSÉK odakészíteni egy jófajta italt, és
... lehet a képernyö BAL-FELSÖ sarkában levö képre kattintani. 
Kb. 50 képet (vagy talán többet is) lehet megnézni, és lehet egyik ámulatból a másikba esni... 

Érdemes továbbá körülnézni a térképen, kik is a "szomszédok"?

Jó szórakozást kívánok!!!

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 9)

Holgyek, urak,
Kerdeztem a kozelben lako legoregebb rabbit is, de O dem tudja, miert kaptunk egy St. Thomas terkepet minden magyarazat nelkul?
Eszembe jutott, hogy reges-regen, mar hallottam valami hasonlo nevet Kazal Laszlo egy reszeg-imitalo eloadasaban, 
NA, OTT volt az "Örömkörpölt"... es igy, a terkep-reszlettel egyutt, ilyen kerulo, ossza-vissza uton jutott eszembe, 
hogy en is jartam mar St Thomasban, ami London-varosatol kb 25km-re van, deli iranyban.
Itt kuldok ennek bizonysagakent ket "naplementes" kepet, talan tetszik valakinek... 
Termeszetesen sajat kepek!
Udv: _Pandora's Box
_


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Április 9)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Holgyek, urak,
> Kerdeztem a kozelben lako legoregebb rabbit is, de O dem tudja, miert kaptunk egy St. Thomas terkepet minden magyarazat nelkul?
> Eszembe jutott, hogy reges-regen, mar hallottam valami hasonlo nevet Kazal Laszlo egy reszeg-imitalo eloadasaban,
> NA, OTT volt az "Örömkörpölt"... es igy, a terkep-reszlettel egyutt, ilyen kerulo, ossza-vissza uton jutott eszembe,
> ...



Igaz nem vagyok Örömkörpölt, de nekem tetszenek a képek, bár ettől majdnem szebbet én is csináltam már. 
De, az csak egy magyar kisvárosban volt, úgyhogy nem illik ide.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 9)

Koszonom az elismero szot, en is azert alltam meg a tablanal, mert a naplementes-latvany egyszeruen "nyugozott".
Itt egy arnyek-javitott kep amit KULON Beka Holt urholgynek ajanlok!
Ez a kep NAGYITHATO!!!

Udv: _Pandora's Box_

_

 _


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Április 9)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Koszonom az elismero szot, en is azert alltam meg a tablanal, mert a naplementes-latvany egyszeruen "nyugozott".
> Itt egy arnyek-javitott kep amit KULON Beka Holt urholgynek ajanlok!
> Ez a kep NAGYITHATO!!!
> 
> ...



Köszönöm szépen! Tényleg csodálatos naplemente!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 22)

*Hétvégi séta a Mount Pleasant temetőben*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 24)

*London, ON - Belváros*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 25)

Menjünk vásárolni... irány a 
*Covent Garden Market*
London, ON​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 26)

*Igazi, kanadai napkelte,
London, ON városában*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 27)

*Menjünk vásárolni... *​
*Angelo's Italian Bakery and Market* - http://www.angelosbakery.com/

*Alicia's Fine Foods *- http://www.alicias.ca/


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 28)

*Nagy Tavak vidéke ?*
Menjünk kirándulni a Erie-tóhoz, irány 
*Port Stanley, ON*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 28)

Hazafelé *Port Stanley*-ből, láttam a bezárt Ford Összeszerelő Üzemet *St Thomas*-ban.
Itt gyártották az Észak Amerikában használatos *Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor*-(rendőr elfogó) autókat és ennek egy luxus vátozatát "maszekoknak".
A képeken a teljesen üres gyár látható, az út melletti reklámtábláknál álltak a kiállított minta-autók, a gyár körüli parkolóban (talán) 1,000 autó is várt az elszállításra.... ma már *MINDEN ÜRES*... tervezik a gyár "beszántását".


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Április 29)

Cherry Hill Village Mall
vihar előtt a "sarki kis-közértnél"​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 4)

*Menjük kirándulni Torontó-városába
és nézzünk szép, új autókat !*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 10)

*Hétvégi séta a Springbank Park-ban*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 12)

*Télen történt...több napos havazás után kisütött a Nap*​
...ez is Kanada...


----------



## Vapiano (2016 Május 12)

De szép képek! Nekem cím alapján az angliai London ugrott be, de látom, ez másik.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 13)

*Hölgyek, urak*

Megkaptam a harmadik, tíz éves, kanadai útlevelemet.
Amióta a kanadai útlevelet használhatom, senki sem akarja "feltörölni" velem a padlót, mindenhol tisztelettel beszélnek/bánnak velem.

*KÖSZÖNÖM KANADA!*​
A kanadai útlvélröl jelent meg egy cikk, amit itt lehet olvasni:

http://nokapultnal.blog.hu/2016/05/12/a_kanadai_utlevel_sotet_titka


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 13)

*...további téli képek London, ON városából...*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 14)

*A kedvenc sétautam... télen.*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 15)

*Miért hivják London, ON-városát Forest City(Erdö város)-nak?*
Mert sok a park és az erdö... az alábbi képen ez látható...

*NEM saját kép!*​
A kép* jobb-alsó sarkában* van a Thames(Temze)-folyó elágazása(*River Fork*) és egy "vízköpö", valódi nevén *Spray Pad* látható.
Erröl a Spray Pad-röl készítettem képeket nyáron és télen is... most ezek a képek következnek.

Jó szórakozást a képekhez!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 15)

*River Fork és a Spray Pad, London, ON ... nyáron.*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 15)

*River Fork és a Spray Pad, London, ON ... télen.*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 17)

*Rose Garden, London, ON*
Saját -archive- képek.​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 18)

*2013 Marcius 29 - London, ON*
Ivey Park, River Fork és persze, hogy a Spray Pad is 
(minden képen egy nyuszit is elrejtettem...)​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 18)

*Rendezvények London, ON városában*​
*- Cirque de Soleil - TORUK First Flight*
James Cameron: *AVATAR* c. filmje alapján

http://www.budweisergardens.com/events/2193


- *AIRSHOW London, ON*

http://www.airshowlondon.com/#intro


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 19)

*Most két kép-sorozat következik.*​
Az elso: *Medway Valley Heritage Forest* - *London, ON*
A közös bennük, hogy semmi érdekeset nem lehet látni, nem történik semmi sem a képeken, "csak" a jellemzöen békés, kanadai táj(itt a városban), parkok, erdök, sétautak... majd leülni a "lépcsös" kilátó tetején, körülnézni és tudni, *ez mind az enyém is, otthon vagyok!
Jöjjenek velem, sétáljunk együtt...*


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 20)

*A második képsorozat *
(ahol semmi sem történik a képeken)​
*A helyszín*: http://www.fanshaweconservationarea.ca/
*Készült*: 2013 Május 5-én
"*Trükk*" : a frissen vásárolt (*méreg drága*) szürö kipróbálása, lásd ITT:
http://www.hoyafilter.com/hoya/products/pro1digitalfilterseries/pro1dcircularpl/

*Müködése*: 
Látható a (kör-polarizációs) szürö hatása a kék színeken és a színek "telítettségén" is. A szürö hatása pl. a fényképezés irányától és a fény beesési szögétöl is függ, ezek a hatások láthatók a képeken (és az én gyakorlatlanságomon) is 

...*és még valamit*: a színek, az árnyékok, fények és a helyszín mind alkalmas volt arra, hogy (legalább) számítógépes háttér-kép színvonalú képeket "gyártsak", de a profi tudásom hiánya(és a szintén profi fényképezögép hiánya) okán ez a siker elmaradt.
Ott lenni, a gyönyörü, kanadai tájat nézni, leülni a "pecás" mellé, hallgatni a trükkjeit... engem boldoggá tett...

Jó szórakozást a képekhez!

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 20)

*2016 Május 23, Hétfön Victoria Day*
Victoria királynö születésnapját ünnepli Kanada,​
Több tendezvény közül itt mutatok egyet:
http://fanshawepioneervillage.ca/events/queen-victoria’s-birthday-celebrations-1

Érdemes egy kicsit ezen az oldalon "bóklászni": http://fanshawepioneervillage.ca/

Még nem döntöttem el, hogy megyek-e, de nagy a csábítás... 

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 21)

Elsö, ültetett virágok a Mount Pleasant temetöböl
...és egy tájkép szép fehökkel.​


----------



## Mályvacukor (2016 Május 22)

Csak ámulok és bámulok. Ragyogó fotók.


----------



## Mályvacukor (2016 Május 22)

Pandora's Box írta:


> *Csankovszky Jóskáról - élt 1953.08.18 - 2008.04.24*​Tisztelt olvasóm,
> ​Egyszer volt, hol nem volt egy *TISZTESSÉGES, MAGYAR EMBER!*
> Megingathatatlan hittel a szorgalom és erkölcsös élet iránt!
> ​A neve: Csankovszky József, közismertebb néven: A *Csankovszky Jóska*.
> ...


Meghatódtam. Nagyon szép megemlékezés.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 22)

Még mindig archive képek... törlés elött
*Springbank Park, London, ON - 2013.06.09*​
Jó szórakozást a képekhez!

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 23)

*Menjünk kirándulni a szomszédos 
Dorchester-városába a Malom-tóhoz (Mill Pond)*​
Mint MINDIG, most is* saját, NEM internetröl letöltött képek* következnek 2013.06.19-böl.
Ez a szinte érintetlen, gyönyörü Anyatermészet, ami Kanadára jellemö.
Jó szórakozást kívánok a képekhez!


----------



## Mályvacukor (2016 Május 23)

Nagyon jó az a vízbedőlő kiszáradt fa több nézőpontból való fotózása. Nagyon jó az az ellentétpár, hogy a víz az "élet" s az elmúlást jelképező fa ahogy az" életbe kapaszkodna"
Ez jutott az eszembe a képről. Nagyon jó. ( 0001-9-27-30 sz.) A 0011-es kép az szuper. A fény és az árnyék játéka nem ellentétet fejez ki, hanem valami szuper harmóniát. Gratulálok. Nagyon jó képek ezek is.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 23)

Holgyek, urak,

Ma volt a Victoria Day, amirol tudni valo, hogy Victoria kirlyno volt az, aki letrehozta az akkori vilag legnagyobb, angolnyelvu "tarsulasat" a Commovelth-et, mas nevem az Angol Nemzetkozosseget, ami a mai napig igy-vagy-ugy de mukodik. Ennek resze a mai napig Kanada is, mert MA Kanada uralkodoja, kiralynoje II. Erzsebet kiralyno, ezert Kanada alkotmanyos monarchia a mai napig.

Termeszetesen voltam ma a Pionner Village-ban(errol mar irtam par nappal ezelott) es keszitettem kepeket is. Ezek "szepseghibaja", hogy mar nyitaskor ott voltam, meg nem voltak sokan, es a bemutatok is csak 11, 12, 1, 2 es 3 orakkor vannak/lesznek... valamivel del utan elindultam Csanknovszky Joska sirjahoz, hogy "beszelgessunk" egy kicsit... es elmondajm, hogy mennyire hianyzik nekem, azutan haza... a most feltoltott kepek *NEM AZOK A KEPEK, amiket MAJD meg fogok mutatni*, ezek csak affele "izelitot" ado kepek... ennek megfeleloen tessek ertekelni is... es persze, hogy itt is van egy kis filmecske, egy korabeli, iskolai tanitasi oran vettem reszt.... mindannyian jol szorakoztunk.... 

Jo szorakozast a kepekhez: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 23)

...egy kis "elozetes" a mai Victora Day-esemenyeibol, a Pioneer Village, London, ON-bol:

http://fanshawepioneervillage.ca/events/queen-victoria’s-birthday-celebrations-1


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 24)

*...és most jönnek a képek a tegnapi Victoria Day eseményeiröl...*​
Jó szórakozást a képekhez: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Mályvacukor (2016 Május 24)

Hangulatos lehetett ez az esemény. Tetszenek a rönkházak, no és a hölgyek ruhái, kalapjai. A templom épülete is, az egyszerű, nem hivalkodó forma. A traktorral húzott szekér, az tetszett a legjobban. Jól sikerültek a képek és gondolom a Viktoria Day eseménye is a képek hangulata alapján.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 25)

*Jöjjenek velem St. Thomas, ON-ba és sétáljunk a Waterworks Park-ban*​
Jó szórakozást a képekhez!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 26)

*Menjünk kirándulni Torontó-városába, és elsőként nézzük meg az Állatkertet.*

http://www.torontozoo.com/​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 26)

...nos, itt végeztük, menjünk a *Mézes Mackó*-boltba...

http://www.mezesmacko.com/​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 27)

*Szép idő van, Niagara nincs messze, menjünk Niagara-nezőbe... *​
Jó szórakozást a képekhez!


----------



## Mályvacukor (2016 Május 27)

Nagyon jó lett a kisfilm


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 27)

Talan a legszebb hely London kornyeken...


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 15)

London, ON ... ahogyan azt az iskolában tanultuk, a Nagy Tavak vidékén van.
Az Erie-tó nincs messze, menjünk kirándulni a *John E. Pearce Provincial Park-*ba!

*https://www.ontarioparks.com/park/johnepearce*​
(A MAPS-menüpontra kattinva, és kicsit felfelé "görgetve" a térképet lehet látni, hogy merre van London, ON és milyen messze is van a Park ?)
*
INFO*: a Nagy Tavak méretei NEM azonosak pl. a Balatonnal.... valóban NAAAGY TAVAK 
Például a most most látható Erie-tó *25,700 km2* nagyságú, és a HÖMÉRSÉKLETÜK is jellemzöen hidegebb mint a Balaton.
A jégkorszak végén a jéghatár északra vonult, (így alakultak ki a Nagy Tavak) de az eltelt 12,000 év nem volt elég ahhoz, hogy a Nagy Tavak vize felmelegedjen. Ezért...
*...a Nagy Tavak vize HIDEG!*​Itt nincsenek "uszikáló" emberek, itt nincsenek "bódé"-sorok lángossal... de nyáron (és nem elöbb) elkezdödik a vitorlás szezon. Amit viszont lehet látni az a szinte érintetlen Anya-természet.... hát ezt lehet látni a mostani képeken.

Jó szórakozást kívánok a képekhez!

*Ui*.:
Hazafelé jövet London, ON-ba megálltam London-városhatárában, hogy megmutassam, milyen is a "város-kö" és hogyan látható az "Erdö-város" becenév (a sok park és erdö miatt) a "címerben".


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Június 17)

Már megint irigykedek!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 18)

*Ma reggeli színek - 2016.06.18
Civic Garden, London, ON*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 21)

*Téli képek a London-hoz közeli St Thomas, ON-ból*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 22)

*Maurice Chapman Walkway a Civic Garden-ben, 
London, ON - Bicajos találkozó*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 23)

*Mount Pleasant Cemetery - London, ON*​
http://www.mountpleasantcemeterylondon.ca/​
Tudni kell, hogy Kanadaban a temetok kulonboznek az europai temetoktol, mind kialakitasukban, mind koznapi funkciojukban.
Akik rendszeresen jarnak szabadidejukben valamelyik temetoben, azok nem csak a "leendo sszomszedokat" latogatjak, hanem egy gondozott parkot keresnek setalni, csak ucsorogni es nezni a mokusokat vagy mint "egyesek", kepeket kesziteni.

Az elmult napok +30C koruli homerseklete szinte "felrobbantotta" az Anya-termeszetet. Ezt lehet a kepeken latni...
Jo szorakozast kivanok a kepekhez!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 24)

*Menjünk beluga bálna-nézőbe!
Jöjjenek velem a Marineland-ba*​
https://www.marineland.ca/​
1-sö rész


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 24)

*Menjünk beluga bálna-nézőbe!
Jöjjenek velem a Marineland-ba*​
https://www.marineland.ca/​
2-ik rész


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 24)

Holgyeim es uraim,

Beka Holt HATAROZOTT, es TOBBSZORI felszolitasanak, nagy nehezen engedve, ma reggel utanna jartam a ...

http://canadahun.com/temak/london-es-kornyeke.9851/page-5#post-4909833

...oldalon lathato, altalam feltoltott, egyik virag (*IMG_0021.JPG*) leirasanak... itt a "képi" valasz... 

A virag (es a fa) neve: "Saucer Magnolia"


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Június 25)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Holgyeim es uraim,
> 
> Beka Holt HATAROZOTT, es TOBBSZORI felszolitasanak, nagy nehezen engedve, ma reggel utanna jartam a ...
> 
> ...



És Beka Holt örökké hálás érte! 
Nagyon szépen köszönöm kedves Pandora' s Box!


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Június 25)

Egy kis OFF, de néha megengedett.

Nem tudom járt-e már úgy valaki, hogy megakadt a szeme valamin, nem tudta mi az és megpróbálta kifaggatni az adott helyen dolgozókat, ugyan mondja már meg mi az amit lát.
Velem többször előfordult már egy fa, egy virág, vagy egy madár láttán, hogy azonnal tudni szerettem volna mit látok. Biztos én vagyok az oka hogy még nem találkoztam olyan segítséggel, mint amiről Pandora's Box mesélt. Több, mint 20 éve nyomozok egy számomra gyönyörű fa kiléte után, jártam már miatta mintakertészetben, botanikuskertben, de sehol senki nem tudott segíteni, vagy nem akart.
Erre Ma Pandora's Box kiment egy virágzó fa miatt egy temetőbe, és ott kedvesen mosolyogva mindent elmesélt neki egy bűbájos hölgy amit az adott fáról, virágról tudni lehet.
Kezdem megérteni a tengeren túl élő barátaimat amikor arról beszélnek, hogy azt érezték mikor megérkeztek - végre itthon vagyok!
Irigylem tőletek azt a légkört, azt a gondolkodásmódot amiben éltek, szeretném ha ilyen csodálatos, segítőkész, mosolygós emberek vennének körül Magyarországon!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 25)

...kiegeszites a *MarineLand*-kepekhez....​
Miert vannak égi-liftek, a TengerOrszag-parkban?

Hivatalos reklam:

Ott "valami" vizparat latni...:

IGEN... A *Niagara vizeses* van ott, mert ez a Park a Niagaraval szomszedos... 

...hat ezert vannak "Égi sikoltozó"-liftek itt... 

A Youtube tele van az itt keszult videokkal... erdemes keresgelni...


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 30)

*Az amerikanizálódás apró jelei - amiket mások is észrevesznek*​
http://hellomagyarok.blog.hu/2016/06/29/az_amerikanizalodas_apro_jelei_amiket_masok_is_eszrevesznek


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Június 30)

*2016.07.01 - 149th Canada Day
Boldog Születésnapot, Kanada!*​
http://canada.pch.gc.ca/eng/1437590582558​


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Június 30)

Pandora's Box írta:


> *2016.07.01 - 149th Canada Day
> Boldog Születésnapot, Kanada!*​
> http://canada.pch.gc.ca/eng/1437590582558​


Szeretem a makrofotókat, szépek a virágok közelről! 

Boldog Születésnapot Kanada!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Július 1)

*149th Canada Day
Harris Park, London, ON*​
http://www.celebratecanada.info/canadaday.html
http://www.celebratecanada.info/harrispark.htm

Ma történt...


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Július 4)

*Hölgyek, urak,*​A most következö képek nem "mesélnek" el egy-egy eseményt, kirándulást, mint azt eddig is tettem, hanem csak a szerintem legjobbakat mutatom meg... azután törlöm az odatartozó összes képet... hát lássuk... tetszik-e?


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Július 4)

Szép az a fa,megérdemli, hogy legyen róla egy teljes kép! 
Köszönöm!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Július 5)

*"Aki a virágot szereti..."*​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Július 21)

Reggeli séta a rettenetes hőség előtt... jó szórakozást a képekhez !​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Július 27)

36, 38, 87, 104, 110, 117 -* 1+1/3 *lepessel csokkentett vakuval, a baj a viragoknal, hogy nincsenek arnyekok ... ez van
44, 47, 59, 60, 66, 70, 75, 84 - *WB Auto* kikapcsolva, "*napocska" *bekapcsolva, azt jelenti, NEM a gepre biztam a szin-beallitast
68 - *CROP* azt jelenti, nagyitva 100%-ik es az "kivagva", igy csak a virag latszik... DE NEM MAKRO...hat ez a CROP
87, 91, 97 - napsutesben *2/3 osztassal csokkentett VAKUVAL*, majd* CROP*
104 - arnyekban, DE szinten* 2/3-al csokkentett vakuval*... nem sikerult... gyakorolni kell ezt meg... :-(
110 - talan egy kicsit jobb lett... ezt meg gyakorolni kell...
117 - hat-hat... talan erosebb vaku-beallitas kellett volna....
148 - itt a "lomb-alagut"... es a 33C hoseg...
150 - ki tudja, hogy mi ez a Rozsa-kert elott?


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Augusztus 4)

Holgyek-urak,
A ma reggeli kepek - 2016.08.03 - meg a nagy hoseg elott keszultek a Civic Garden-ben. Ezekben annyi csak a "kulonlegesseg", hogy minden automatikat kikapcsoltam a gepemen, es kezzel allitottam be mindent, ami kellett... szoval egy kis jatek volt ez ma....
Jo szorakozast kivanok a kepekhez!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Augusztus 5)

vigilant írta:


> ugyes vagy



Koszonom!


----------



## Mályvacukor (2016 Augusztus 5)

Pandora's Box írta:


> *Menjünk beluga bálna-nézőbe!
> Jöjjenek velem a Marineland-ba*​
> https://www.marineland.ca/​
> 1-sö rész


Nagyon jó képek. Nekem a medve tetszett nagyon, ahogy heverészik a kövön a nagy melegbe. Az szuper kép.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Augusztus 29)

Holgyek/Urak

Levelet kaptam az Onok altal "*Beka Holt*"-nak ismert tagunktol/kormanyosunktol, es tudatta velem, hogy beteg. Az orvosa azt rendelte, hogy nezegessen szivarvanyos kepeket mert ez gyorsitja a gyogyulast  Mit tehettem volna, elsetaltam itt, London, ON varosaban a Thames(Temze)-folyo harmas elagazasahoz, ahol az eddig *Spray pad*(Frocskolo Pad)-nak nevezett vizsugarak vannak. Felfedeztem azt, hogy mostantol onallo neve van, ez pedig *Walter J. Blackburn Memorial Fountain*.
A szivarvany termeszetesen "menetrendszeruen" jott, kuldom a kepeket "*orvosi javaslatra*" es persze mindenki oromere.

Az elso kep, ami egy legifelvetel, es termeszetesen NEM az en kepem, mutatja az "*Erdo Varos*"-latkepet (ez a beceneve London, ON varosanak, es a kepen lathato, hogy miert is...?) a kep *JOBB-ALSO* sarkaban van ez a "bizonyos" szokokut.

Jo szorakozast a kepekhez!

Udv: Pandora's Box


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Augusztus 29)

Eltörött a mécses

Kedves Pandora's Box,
nagyon szépen köszönöm, csodálatos a szivárvány! Ha mindenkinek lenne egy ilyen Barátja sokkal szebb lenne az élet, hálás vagyok a sorsnak hogy a Barátomnak tudhatom!
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Október 10)

T. Hölgyek, Urak,
Ma ünnepnap van Kanada nagyobbik részében, a sikerest aratást ünnepli sok-sok kanadai.
Ez a *Thanksgiving*, magyarul a *Hálaadás*.
Gyönyörü, szélcsendes idö van egész nap, úgy +5 +7 C-volt reggel, ragyogó napsütéssel.
Én is megsétáltattam a fényképezögépemet, a csatolt képek mutatják az "eredményt" 
Jó szórakozást kívánok a képehez!
Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Október 21)

T. Hölgyek/Urak

Menjünk "felfedezni" a méltán világhírü *Niagara vízesés*t.
Jöjjenek velem és csodáljuk meg ezt a "*menydörgö robajt*"... mert, hogy a Niagara-név az itt élt indiánok nyelvén ezt jelenti.
Jó szórakozást kívánok a képekhez!

*1-rész... folyt. köv*​_Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Október 21)

T. Hölgyek/Urak

Menjünk "felfedezni" a méltán világhírü *Niagara vízesés*t.
Jöjjenek velem és csodáljuk meg ezt a "*menydörgö robajt*"... mert, hogy a Niagara-név az itt élt indiánok nyelvén ezt jelenti. Jó szórakozást kívánok a képekhez!
*2-rész... folyt. köv*​_Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Október 21)

T. Hölgyek/Urak

Menjünk "felfedezni" a méltán világhírü *Niagara vízesés*t.
Jöjjenek velem és csodáljuk meg ezt a "*menydörgö robajt*"... mert, hogy a Niagara-név az itt élt indiánok nyelvén ezt jelenti. Jó szórakozást kívánok a képekhez!
*3-rész*​
_*Köszönöm, hogy megnézték a képeimet!*_​_Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Október 22)

*...és a plusz egy...*​Egy filmecske is van, ami sajnos erösen csökkentett felbontásban, mert az eredeti HD minöség nem tölthetö fel...

Ez egy (csak) 5.7MB mertü, de itt van eredeti, nagyobb méretben is, ami kb 1 perc hosszú, DE 20MB és valóban sokkolóan gyönyörü...szóval érdemes megnézni!!!

*http://data.hu/get/10053693/MVI_0109_-_Niagara.avi*​
Tessék bátran letölteni...!
Üdv: _Pandora's Box

Ui.: ha volna valaki, aki megnézné *eredeti HD *minöségben, csak tessék írni, és szívesen feltöltöm... _


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Október 23)

2016. Október 23. - Látogatás a Szt. Péter temetöben. 
(...és emlékek)
​


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Október 23)

6, 9 - Fantasztikus színűek ezek a levelek, azt hittem már ott is rég levetkőztek a fák, mint előttem a parkban.
1, - Olyan jó ezt a képet nézni, mintha az egész város elbújna a fák között.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 November 20)

Holgyek/Urak,

Ugy dontottem, hogy Karacsony elott a film-kollekciomat elajandekozom.
Valamennyi magyarnyelvu, VHS-re felvett, jo minosegu filmek, koztuk klasszikus, regi magyar filmek is.
Csak becsulni tudom a mennyiseget, kb. *120-160 film* lehet.
Tartozik hozza egy PAL (EU)-rendszeru lejatszo, magyarnyelvu hasznalati utasitas es taviranyito.
A hasznalatahoz szukseges 220V es egy kabel a TV-hez. Ezek olcson beszerezhetok az AMAZON-oldalon.

Udv: _Pandora's Box_


----------

